# Eminem



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2013)

This dude is on a completely different level than modern day rap, holy fuck! All of his videos have at least a dozen million hits, some exceeding 200 million! I think he was voted best rapper of the 2000's, and has sold more records than any other rapper alive. 

I just listened to this song;

[youtube]S9bCLPwzSC0[/youtube]

..and was wondering your thoughts on this idea.. His songs are completely personal, from Stan, to The Way I Am, to Not Afraid.. he raps about his life and what he's going through with total sincerity that comes off genuine and real. His rhyming ability is next to none, this guy does a good job at breaking down why;

[youtube]TPHhvyHbDJQ[/youtube]

So why do you think he is so successful?


----------



## ricky1lung (Jun 18, 2013)

Dre & controversy helped elevate him to what he is today.
His music is/was good enough to keep him where he's at.

He has definitely stood up to the test of time.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2013)

Definitely, Dre is a master at recognizing talent! You could dedicate a thread to that guy and his skill alone! Amazing rapper himself!

Stan is another one of Em's song that was fuckin' groundbreaking;

[youtube]gOMhN-hfMtY[/youtube]

First time I heard this I knew right away this guy was going to be around for a while..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 18, 2013)

[youtube]VA770wpLX-Q[/youtube]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 19, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This dude is on a completely different level than modern day rap, holy fuck! All of his videos have at least a dozen million hits, some exceeding 200 million! I think he was voted best rapper of the 2000's, and has sold more records than any other rapper alive.
> 
> I just listened to this song;
> 
> ...


He sold the most albums in that decade therefore the best selling artist of the decade! A rapper to claim that is a hugeee feat! Even though his music has changed soooo much during the last 15 years he is still the most talented lyricist I have heard...Also, his freestyles are just insane.

I just dont like it when people compare him to the likes of LiL Gayne and Drake and shit...He will burn them anytime. All these little 14 year old that know him because of 'Love The Way You Lie' and 'Not Afraid' lol! His old school shit is where its at...

[video=youtube;KwyOfqbP8JU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwyOfqbP8JU[/video]
Check 3:00 onwards
That shit is fuckin amazing...


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;n7DDTd_ZZIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7DDTd_ZZIk[/video]

One of my favorites!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 19, 2013)

i cant stand eminem, hes like a childish pissed off teen, still mad at his parents and the world. spreading his vulgar sense of humor.. all the white rappers ive heard are like this, yelawolf machine gun kelly. nobody wants to hear that, but even eminem admits his last album sucked so yea..im from the south more specifically tx we like some flow good screw, like some old z-ro


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 19, 2013)

eminem is so dope. you can't deny his lyrical skill. and he may have gotten his fame from being brutal but w/e he has grown up from that .. 

I JUST learned of his first debut album the other day entitled 'INFINITE'. Back in 1996.. the guy sounds so young and has diff. subject matter than his Dre stuff.. for the most part..

[youtube]4s9epKCKbec[/youtube]

http://www.audiocastle.net/immortals/browse/16


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 21, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> i cant stand eminem, hes like a childish pissed off teen, still mad at his parents and the world. spreading his vulgar sense of humor.. all the white rappers ive heard are like this, yelawolf machine gun kelly. nobody wants to hear that, but even eminem admits his last album sucked so yea..im from the south more specifically tx we like some flow good screw, like some old z-ro


Marshall Bruce Mathers III (born October 17, 1972), better known by his stage name Eminem (stylized as EMIN&#398;M) and by his alter ego Slim Shady, is an American rapper, record producer, songwriter and actor. Eminem, along with his solo career, is a member of his group D12, and also one half of the hip hop duo Bad Meets Evil, with Royce da 5'9". *Eminem is one of the world's best-selling music artists and is the best-selling artist of the 2000s.* *He has been listed and ranked as one of the greatest artists of all time by many magazines, including Rolling Stone magazine which ranked him 82nd on its list of The 100 Greatest Artists of All Time. The same magazine declared him The King of Hip Hop. Including his work with D12 and Bad Meets Evil, Eminem has achieved ten number-one albums on the Billboard 200. He has sold more than 100 million records worldwide, including 42 million tracks and 49.1 million albums in the United States.*
After releasing his independent debut album Infinite in 1996, Eminem rose to mainstream popularity in 1999 with the release of his major-label debut album The Slim Shady LP. The LP also earned Eminem his first Grammy Award for Best Rap Album. His next two records The Marshall Mathers LP, and The Eminem Show, also won Best Rap Album Grammy Awards, *making Eminem the first artist to win Best Rap Album for three consecutive LPs. *This was followed by another studio release in 2004 titled Encore. Eminem then went on hiatus after touring in 2005. He released his first album in five years titled Relapse, on May 15, 2009. In 2010, Eminem released his seventh studio album Recovery. *Recovery was an international success and was named the best selling album of 2010 worldwide*, joining The Eminem Show, which was the best seller of 2002. *Eminem won Grammy Awards for both Relapse and Recovery, giving him a total of 13 Grammys in his career.* Eminem is currently working on his eighth studio album, set to be released in the summer of 2013. It is one of the most anticipated albums of the year.
Eminem has opened other ventures, including his own record label Shady Records with his manager Paul Rosenberg. He also has his own radio channel, Shade 45 on Sirius XM Radio. In 2002, Eminem starred in the hip hop drama film 8 Mile. He won the Academy Award for Best Original Song, becoming the first rap artist ever to win the award. He has also made cameo appearances in The Wash (2001), Funny People (2009) and the television series Entourage.

The dudes music has completely evolved since his debut, the shit he raps about now is so popular because people can relate to it. 

[youtube]j5-yKhDd64s[/youtube]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 21, 2013)

I've always liked him. It is undeniable that he is a great lyricist. While I'll agree a lot of his early stuff gained him so much attention just because of how vulgar and how out there he is. There is no question Dre signing him propelled his career exponentially. The guy probably would have made it regardless. 

I think he is so successful simply because most of his songs are full of so much emotion. The man isn't afraid to call people out or even speak about his own flaws. Pretty fucking rare really. I mean how many professionals of any trade can be so honest as to tell the whole world how badly he, himself had fucked up in the past?

Anyways, whats up with the edited version pada? Fuck that hahah

heres one of his golden oldies appropriate to this site I think. 

enjoy! 

[video=youtube;HNMddE_DJrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNMddE_DJrY[/video]


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 21, 2013)

Its pretty Obvious!

Eminem is >>> " Shakespeare " reincarnated into the modern world...... BINGO!







Can't U Tell??????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 21, 2013)

how does one post a full size picture in their post like that please?


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 21, 2013)

LetsGetCritical said:


> how does one post a full size picture in their post like that please?


_If its A GOOGLE Image simple click copy an then Paste! If u upload from your pc ^theres a button above INSERT IMAGE!

When the image uploads its a Thumbnail - but if you click or double click u get the option to change the size!

_


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 21, 2013)

In the reply box top third icon from the right. Kinda looks like a picture with a tree in it or somethin


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks, thanks, also Eminem is King of Rap and Justin Bieber is the Queen of Crap.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 21, 2013)

Eminem has been rapping " FOR AS LONG! AS justin "baby baby" bieber HAS BEEN ALIVE!

lol


----------



## Big Trees (Jun 21, 2013)

He wouldn't have been shit without dre though. He showed him the direction to focus on in his raps and gave him some real beats. Compare infinite and slim shady. Major difference


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 21, 2013)

Big Trees said:


> He wouldn't have been shit without dre though. He showed him the direction to focus on in his raps and gave him some real beats. Compare infinite and slim shady. Major difference


... but I Only heard of Dre b coz of Eminem...

lol


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 21, 2013)

Everybody needs a break in the music industry to get anywhere. There is so much talent in the world but only a select lucky few actually make it...Eminem had Dre, Beiber had Usher and so on...

Im pretty over Em but I will never deny his skill on the mic...Its hard for people to come close to him...I just hate when people use his newest shit to show off his skills. In my eyes his newer shit is his worst. Its sort of made to appeal to the masses, which in my eyes equals bad music. Thats why I dont really dig too much mainstream shit...

Perfect example of him showing his way with words...At the end he says "I just did a whole song and I didnt say shit"
[video=youtube;pNHLobxZsHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNHLobxZsHA[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;Vq6-fVLcfFc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq6-fVLcfFc[/video]
And this shit...This dude is crazy!


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 21, 2013)

no. 84 was it? yea thats about where he would be on my list too, look i never said he wasnt good. but google top 10 rappers and you will find an amazing lyracist, he might even be up there but i think if you honestly like all his music you are either quite depressed or have anger issues..i wasnt necessarily reffering to any of his work, him in general, i can barely stand to listen to his radio station cause he pops in every now and then saying stupid stuff, hes immature and could do better with his talent


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jun 21, 2013)

Eminem tapped into the White middle american market, and took over the rap game. He is one of my favorite all time rappers. Hell, my mom used to jam to him. Lol! The shit he raps about is alot easier for me to relate to too. Plus, he just has skills!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 21, 2013)

er how do you post youtube videos here, i'm technologically retarded, thanks


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jun 21, 2013)

hehehe

He's 40 now!


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 21, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> . In my eyes his newer shit is his worst. Its sort of made to appeal to the masses, which in my eyes equals bad music. Thats why I dont really dig too much mainstream shit...
> 
> Perfect example of him showing his way with words...At the end he says "I just did a whole song and I didnt say shit"


Exactly...........


----------



## Big Trees (Jun 21, 2013)

Even pac had digital underground lol and biggie had pac and puffy


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 22, 2013)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> hehehe
> 
> He's 40 now!


And still wont miss a beat...No pun intended


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;CQ7DMofgzmo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ7DMofgzmo[/video]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 22, 2013)

^^ there ya go shaz 

[video=youtube;lrBu1VJfA48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrBu1VJfA48[/video]


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 23, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> ^^ there ya go shaz
> 
> [video=youtube;lrBu1VJfA48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrBu1VJfA48[/video]


God damn I miss his old shit...


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;d1XsTo29UWs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1XsTo29UWs[/video]


----------



## ShadyAftermath (Jun 26, 2013)

hes not bad...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jun 27, 2013)

[youtube]RQ9_TKayu9s[/youtube]

Jesus, have you ever heard a song more connected and emotional than this?


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 27, 2013)

I like a new song that they keep playing of his, called harmony something? I don't know but one of few recent songs I like


----------



## 6ohMax (Jun 28, 2013)

[youtube]Krs0EL8Yzn0[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 23, 2013)

[youtube]jGfjDGlgb8k[/youtube]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jul 24, 2013)

Just to make everyone feel old, has anyone seen what his daughter Hailie looks like these days?







[video=youtube;KgGGI_7C7t4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgGGI_7C7t4[/video]


----------

